

Goodbye VCs. Hello Blockchain. - Jd
http://evergreenthoughts.quora.com/Goodbye-VCs-Hello-Blockchain

======
beagle3
It's either extremely subtle satire that I cannot detect, or this guy does not
understand how the world actually works.

So, you code your contract. When there's a need to enforce something in the
real world (which will happen, eventually - virtual only goes so far), you
eventually need contracts underwritten by guys with guns (police and
eventually army), or whoever feels wronged or doesn't want to pay their share,
won't.

And when you need the underwriter to step in - you realize that you interface
to them through the court system, exclusively using legalese and lawyer
interfaces.

------
mattschmulen
i love this quote ' can program our own contracts without any need for
lawyers.' because contracts are very much like programs... but I still Don't
think this article is correct. VC's bring so much more than just
capitalization. Most people can't even decide which mutual fund to invest
their 401k in much less which early start up to invest in.

------
minimaxir
If Poe's Law didn't exist I'd argue that this is good satire.

